# A white king in a small apartment



## Peech (Apr 23, 2011)

Yesterday a pigeon was sitting on the railing outside my 2nd story apartment. He was the strangest sight – gargantuan, bright white bird in a very non-birdy place. A passer by lamented, “poor lost bird, you’re a long way from the ocean.” Did she think he was a seagull? 

My father races homers so I’m not new to pigeons. I just never saw one THAT BIG. My apartment complex does not allow pets (to my dismay) but I wasn’t going to be able to sleep knowing this poor guy was sitting out there. When it got dark I walked outside and grabbed him. It was eerie how easy he was to catch! Despite his size he was super light and skinny. 

So he’s fed and watered and in a laundry basket with an oven rack on top. Looking him over, I don’t see anything blatantly wrong other than the skinniness. He smells clean (I know some of you hardcore pigeon folks know that “clean pigeon smell”) and from the stains on his tail I think he lived in a coop or small hutch. So far he’s impressively calm. I took in a feral pigeon once and it would flip out whenever I put my hand in its cage to change out the food/water. This guy’s not too happy with handling (maybe his keepers never picked him up) but he’s definitely used to people.

I think he’s a white king pigeon and I would love to break some rules and take in another “roommate.”
Is this breed normally so calm or should I be concerned about other things that could be wrong with him? I wonder if he’ll spaz out on us once he gets his strength back! Any insight to this breed would be greatly appreciated since I’ve only known homers and one crazy feral who did eventually become a fun house pet.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

They are very calm but he may be in need of more help. Is he eating and drinking well and before someone elce post. if you can poat some pic of him and his frish poop. it does tell a lot.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I have one King Pigeon in my loft that was rescued. He is HUGE and very docile. King pigeons don't do well in the wild. I'm sure you already know their domestic bred for meat  Be nice if you could keep him


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Poor thing probably got out and got lost. They are nice birds.


----------



## Peech (Apr 23, 2011)

My boyfriend reported, after I came home from work, that the pigeon (now called "Friday" for the day we found him) has been contently sitting in his laundry basket eating and drinking without a peep.
He's been sitting on the back of our couch for about an hour doing the usual preening, stretching and feather fluffing. Aside from some walking back and forth he doesn't seem to have any desire to go anywhere. A homer would have taken a lap around the living room and perched in the highest inaccessible spot. Friday is watching tv with one foot tucked up. We don't spook him walking around unless we get within ~ 3ft of him. See? Freaky calm! He hasn't even known us for 24 hours yet!
I took a picture - couldn't get close enough with a tape measure for scale - and droppings are behind the couch but they are round, dark green and not watery. I'm actually in escrow so if he can deal with the apartment for another 2 months he'll get a real home in June .


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

That's realy cool!


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I am Sooooooooooo glad you found him 

He's beautiful !


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Peech said:


> My boyfriend reported, after I came home from work, that the pigeon (now called "Friday" for the day we found him) has been contently sitting in his laundry basket eating and drinking without a peep.
> *He's been sitting on the back of our couch for about an hour doing the usual preening, stretching and feather fluffing. Aside from some walking back and forth he doesn't seem to have any desire to go anywhere. A homer would have taken a lap around the living room and perched in the highest inaccessible spot. Friday is watching tv with one foot tucked up.* We don't spook him walking around unless we get within ~ 3ft of him. See? Freaky calm! He hasn't even known us for 24 hours yet!
> I took a picture - couldn't get close enough with a tape measure for scale - and droppings are behind the couch but they are round, dark green and not watery. I'm actually in escrow so if he can deal with the apartment for another 2 months he'll get a real home in June .


LOL  That's great! He's very handsome. King's aren't much for flying...at least the larger one's aren't. Actually he'll enjoy just hanging out watching tv with you and your boyfriend. Once he gets up to his 'good weight', he won't fly much at all. Here is a thread about 'Walter' (Whopping Walter is his real name), the King that was rescued and I adopted. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/ev...-loft-meet-walter-51024.html?highlight=Walter
He only fly's to and from his 'throne' to get to the food and water. The rest of the time, he walks  At the end of that thread, it shows the sequel of his (new) mate flirting with him. She moved right in the 1st day he was in the loft.


----------



## Peech (Apr 23, 2011)

MSfreebird, your Walter is gorgeous! He's really between 1-2 lbs?! I am wondering if this is where Friday is headed - he has a very healthy appetite.
I tried to measure him this morning but he wouldn't orientate with the tape measure for the picture. He's about 10 inches long and a little over 4 inches wide.









We are getting a kick out of how mellow he is and hope he will eventually like us.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Peech said:


> MSfreebird, your Walter is gorgeous! He's really between 1-2 lbs?! I am wondering if this is where Friday is headed - he has a very healthy appetite.
> I tried to measure him this morning but he wouldn't orientate with the tape measure for the picture. He's about 10 inches long and a little over 4 inches wide.
> 
> 
> ...


Give him time....he will  Give him some safflower seed...that will fatten him up and he'll love it!
I can't get an accurate weight on Walter. He's so big, he's very hard to hold, still working on it though


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice of you to give him a home! Thank you.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It always makes me smile when I see someone caring about the lost pigeons they find, and taking them in as pets  This guy is very lucky to have found you! He does look very healthy and your description of his droppings doesn't sound bad at all! One thing that might help him put on some weight is if you could worm him. I'm sure picking up God-knows-what in the "wild" has probably given him some worms. You don't need much medicine for one bird. I'm sure your dad has some wormer and would share some with you  They aren't the best at living on their own in the wild, so it could just be that he couldn't find much to eat. BUT it won't hurt to worm him to see if anything comes out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This is how I weigh my birds. 2 baskets one on the other, they stick together with velcro, and easily come apart. Easy to clean also. Just weigh the cage, and always deduct that amount from the total weight. Works for me.


----------

